# proflex 657 - dated?



## 02GF74 (13 Jan 2010)

Does this look dated? The chunky saddle and very short seat post make it look a bit weird.







on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PROFLEX-657-R...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item5ad36ebbf3


----------



## spence (13 Jan 2010)

Old of not it looks hideous.


----------



## 02GF74 (14 Jan 2010)

So what about this, dated or not?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2010)

Looks the mutts to me. Oldie but goodie.


----------



## Panter (14 Jan 2010)

I like it, but it looks dated IMO.


----------



## 02GF74 (14 Jan 2010)

Panter said:


> I like it, but it looks dated IMO.



Hmmmm in what way, lack of discs brakes? Silver rims and spokes instead of black? WTB tyres?


----------



## numbnuts (14 Jan 2010)

I like it too, but there again I'm old


----------



## Panter (14 Jan 2010)

It's the whole shape, to me anyway.

The "new" '04 Enduro that I've just built also looks dated I think. 

It's suppose its because the new generation of full sussers all have similar geometeries and a "modern" look with beefier swingarms and moulded frames.

I think that paintjobs can quickly date a bike too.
My Trek 6700 2008 looks like a relic next to the 2010 model which, I think, is largely down to paint/graphics.


----------



## marzjennings (14 Jan 2010)

I'd buy it to hang on the wall as a piece of history (if it wasn't so over priced), but not to ride. I seem to recall the whole bike being too flexible and not a pleasure to ride.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jan 2010)

doesn t matter what it looks like does it work is the question?


----------



## prb007 (16 Jan 2010)

To paraphrase Kryten, from Red Dwarf...
'there's only two things wrong with that; 1. It won't work and 2. It won't work!


----------



## 02GF74 (16 Jan 2010)

lukesdad said:


> doesn t matter what it looks like does it work is the question?



why shouldn't it work?

Z1 bomber on front - best fork for saoking up the big steps, heavy but a good'un

as ^^^ mentioned, the rear can flex, can't remember how this manifests itself but I think in certain gears, the chain can rub on the derailleur when pedalling up power due to rear flex.

rear shock has spring instead of elastomer, it can make clunks when unloading; don't think the shock is the best but then this was one of the very first full suspension bike back in mid 90s.

I should really get round to fixing the front fork - seal has gone so getting a bit of oil seapage plus look into fitting a better rear shock, as well as getting some tabs TIG welded for disc brakes .... just don't seem to get round to it (too much time posting on here!! LOL !!).


----------

